# Pamācības >  grāmatas

## tomex

Lasīju veco topiku par latvieshu grāmatām, bet tur vecie linki nedarbojas. ceru,ka bus kaads labs cilvecinsh un ieliks tos kopsalikumus ar tam 20 gramatam no jauna,lai lejuplādētu.

----------

